

Microsoft “OneApp”, possible app store for Zune HD? - dannyr
http://www.istartedsomething.com/20090714/microsoft-oneapp-possible-app-store-zune-hd/

======
rbanffy
I bet there will be more than one app... ;-)

------
dannyr
I'm intrigued how they are going to pull this off. Develop for Zune HD & it
will run on Windows Phones too.

